

AT&T CTO claims US leads in mobile. Paging Truth Police? - yewweitan
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/07/att-cto-claims-us-leads-in-mobile-paging-truth-police.html

======
wfjackson3
I agree that Japan is ahead, but seriously, who gives a crap if every other
person in Italy has two cell phone subscriptions? Thats retarded.

